# Tactica for fighting an army



## neiltheadequate (Apr 13, 2016)

I have been in gaming seclusion for a few years only playing against a couple of friends so I have played against Evil Space Elves and Orks a lot but never Necrons or Tau or a few others. I am also looking at starting to go to a local tournament of two. I will be trying to fight other armies in practice but to help me along I was hoping to find tactica pages somewhere which generically talk about how to deal with different armies I.e. Dark Eldar - blow up the venoms, watch-out for the web-way trick and that shadow field is going to be a right pain in the starfish.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Points levels you will be playing at, tournament rules/style, and most importantly what army you play will help the community help you.


----------



## neiltheadequate (Apr 13, 2016)

I guess I am looking for generic tips. The tournament is 750pts, no 2+ saves, no 3 wounds models, no unique characters or equipment and max armour total 33. In terms of armies it could be any. I know that is still quite broad but that breadth is the problem. I was hoping that someone somewhere had down a blog covering the weaknesses of Tau for instance (other than cc) and my Google fu is just not good enough to find that sort of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

What army do you play, it matters especially at the smaller points level. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## neiltheadequate (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh yeah I forgot to say, I play White Scars. I like to stay fluffy but competitive so I don't tend to take any heavy support but rely on attack bikes, landspeeders and meltas for anti-tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

